
Show HN: 1 on 1 learning for people in tech (Built this in a week) - vdthatte
https://www.graam.co
======
vdthatte
Hey everyone!

I know a lot of us here are self-taught but learning by ourselves can be
intimidating and frustrating. So if you're struggling to learn programming,
I'm launching an experiment where I take requests from you and connect you to
engineers in my network. For example, if you have a request like, "I want to
learn how to deploy my app on AWS" or "I want to learn to setup stripe on my
web app" \- I'll tap into my network and connect you to someone who has done
that exact task and can help you out.

